# Dossiers



## coyita (17 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour ! Comment regrouper des photos (ou textes) dans des dossiers ? J'ai préparé avec iTunes deux dossiers distincts. Lorsque j'ai synchronisé le 2ème, il s'est mélangé avec le premier ? D'autre part les dossiers n 'ont pas de  nom sur iPad, ni les photos : comment en mettre ?


----------



## twinworld (20 Décembre 2010)

les photos se gèrent depuis iPhoto.


----------



## coyita (31 Décembre 2010)

twinworld a dit:


> les photos se gèrent depuis iPhoto.



Peux-tu donner quelques explications ?


----------



## arbaot (2 Janvier 2011)

1)dans iPhoto créer des albums

2)quand l'iTruc est connecté dans iTunes
 choisir quel album/événement y synchroniser (onglet photo)
cliquer sur appliquer (en bas à droite)

3)ayé


----------



## coyita (3 Janvier 2011)

arbaot a dit:


> 1)dans iPhoto créer des albums
> 
> 2)quand l'iTruc est connecté dans iTunes
> choisir quel album/événement y synchroniser (onglet photo)
> ...



Merci ! Mais le titres des photos disparaissent : est-ce possible de l'éviter ?


----------



## Mouette94 (5 Janvier 2011)

Et pour les fichiers en général ? Comment faire par exemple pour regrouper des textes de Pages dans un dossier (le jour où il y en a beaucoup, cela risque d'être ingérable) ?

Je n'ai pas trouvé le truc , qui l'a trouvé ?


----------



## Gwen (5 Janvier 2011)

Ce n'est apparemment pas possible pour Page et oui, c'est difficilement gérable. Surtout que l'iPad classe ça par date de modification


----------



## Mouette94 (5 Janvier 2011)

Merci Gwen pour ta réponse, et tant que j'y suis, tous mes vux.

Je peux peut-être profiter de ta science un peu plus. Je me pose aussi une autre question : comment imprimer ?

Mon imprimante est reliée par ethernet à mon iMac, et j'ai aussi un MacBook, relié au reste par WiFi, en passant par ma Freebox. Imprimer depuis MacBook se fait tout seul.

Donc ma question doit être : comment avoir l'accès au réseau ethernet (il faut probablement un pilote spécifique, mais lequel ?).

Si tu as une idée, je suis preneur !

Et encore merci.


----------



## arbaot (5 Janvier 2011)

airprint activator peut-être?


----------



## Mouette94 (8 Janvier 2011)

Merci, je viens de regarder. Mais c'est toujours le même problème : on accède à des imprimantes wifi !

Mais j'espère toujours. Ça doit forcément exister quelque part  !


----------

